
Amazon Cloud Cam Indoor Security Camera - prostoalex
https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Cloud-Indoor-Security-Camera/dp/B01C4UY0JK
======
JoblessWonder
How on earth are they able to post photographs from a professional digital
camera and pretend those are images from the device? I'd expect some sort of
"simulated image" disclaimer somewhere... but these images are clearly shot
with a professional camera.

[https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/71sMIACL1bL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/71sMIACL1bL._SL1000_.jpg)

[https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/71xBkN5g40L...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/71xBkN5g40L._SL1000_.jpg)

[https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/d...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/dp/2017/8885987631/pack3_image-6._CB513594607_.jpg)

~~~
mcast
You mean like this? [https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/71sMIACL1bL...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/I/71sMIACL1bL._QL5_.jpg)

~~~
JoblessWonder
lol.

I'm also impressed by your knowledge of that random command. Is that listed in
a product advertising API somewhere? Did you have a reason to remember it?
Just curious.

~~~
mcast
Former intern, that CDN can do plenty of more powerful on the fly
transformations for which Amazon product pages use.

------
kevinherron
There is not a goddamn chance I am putting a cloud-connected indoor or outdoor
camera in/on my house.

I can't believe how popular this trend is becoming.

~~~
jerhinesmith
I have similar concerns, but I was just on vacation for 2 weeks and would have
loved a way to check-in on my cat / cat-sitter to see how things are going.

Are there products that would permit me to do this while still avoiding
privacy concerns?

~~~
antongribok
There is an open source project that's pretty good:
[https://www.zoneminder.com/](https://www.zoneminder.com/)

~~~
cr0sh
I personally think Zoneminder is beyond "pretty good".

Honestly, for a casual home setup, it goes well beyond what anyone needs. You
can configure it to the n-th degree. It supports pro-level PTZ security cams
(some of those cameras are expensive af). It has options for triggering based
on hardware interrupts (monitoring serial ports, ethernet packets, whatever
you want). It can trigger external alarms itself (with addition hardware). It
uses computer vision techniques.

In short - it is basically a professional video security package. There are
companies out there that package it up (video security appliances) and sell it
as such. Again - waaay overkill for most people's needs.

But it isn't very difficult to get set up and running, provided you have the
right hardware. For instance, at home I run it using an old 900 MHz P3 with
512 MB and an old hard drive; it supports a couple of cameras easily - I could
probably add one or two more streams and still be ok. Beyond that, though,
you'd want to increase the CPU and RAM (something I plan to do is break out an
old Core2Duo and repurpose it for this job).

I use cheap IP cameras for my cams, but ZM supports a wide variety of cameras
(everything from video capture boards, to webcams, ethernet/wifi IP cams,
etc). It can upload captured images and videos to servers of your choice,
email them to you, there's a android phone app available...

------
umbs
Technically, this question is perhaps solved long back, but still. At a very
high level, how is this implemented? I assume following is happening:

1) Camera is connected to our home WiFi and streams video to a server on
Amazon cloud, tied to our account. Free plan has content saved for 24 hours.
Spec says "Up to 1080p Full HD resolution" and "Up to 30 FPS resolution".
What's the upload bandwidth requirements on this? 2) Alerts/Notifications are
treated with urgency. 3) The app on our mobile device pulls the feed from
cloud (and notifications gets pushed).

Is this right, in a hand wavy sense?

Curious to know the tech stack behind this.

------
mxuribe
So, let's see...

There's Alexa which can record what you say...and now this CloudCam (not to be
confused with CloudJam or CanJam or CloudCan, etc.), which records both what
you say and what you do...Perhaps, soon enough there will be the Amazon AnPro
to complete the privacy invasion angle?

Oh, you haven't heard of Amazon AnPro? It's Amazon's wifi-enabled,
kinetic/motion-powered Anal Probe device; based on some of the same advanced
alien technology found at Roswell decades ago. It keeps constant watch over
essential data points such as your body temperature, diet (or at least your
diet's "output"), ph balance, blood pressure, cholesterol, overall bodily
well-being, etc. Yes, you too can capture a complete "picture" of your body -
both "inside" and out! The first 100 callers get a free tube of "integration
fluid" to ease data connection of the device-to-human interface/web hooks.

;-)

------
rangersanger
c. Cloud Cam Recordings. Cloud Cam streams your Cloud Cam Recordings to the
cloud when it detects motion. Amazon processes and retains your Cloud Cam
Recordings in the cloud to provide and improve our products and services. You
give us all permissions we need to use your Cloud Cam Recordings to do so.
These permissions include, for example, the rights to copy your Cloud Cam
Recordings, modify your Cloud Cam Recordings to generate clips, use
information about your Cloud Cam Recordings to organize them on your behalf,
and review your Cloud Cam Recordings to provide technical support. Learn more
about Cloud Cam, including how to delete your video clips.

So, Amazon can see what I have in my house and listen to what I say. How
people are comfortable with this level of corporate intelligence gathering is
absolutely beyond me.

------
bhouston
Hopefully this motivates Google to make a more competitive, low end offering
of Nest.

~~~
JoblessWonder
Nest seems like such a stagnant cluster-F that I think they would be better
off cleaning shop. Something seems to be very wrong there since the
acquisition.

------
Frye
To me the thing that sets Nest cameras apart from the rest is the software. I
am curious to see how Amazon did it.

